# A new bug



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys. I was experiencing a new bug in my video games which only appeared after some overclocking. 

The bug is mainly just framerate drops, every now and then, from about 50 or 60 fps standard down to what I can only assume is less than 10 in GTA IV.

I overclocked my 666mhz 9-9-9-24 latency DDR3 4GB corsair RAM to 800mhz and 11-11-11-29.

I also overclocked my AMD phenom II x4 965 3.4ghz standard to 3.6ghz

I have a coolermaster V8 cpu cooler, idles at 30*c. It's a pretty awesome CPU cooler.

Which do you think causes the drops, the CPU or the RAM? :dance:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I overclocked my 666mhz 9-9-9-24 latency DDR3 4GB corsair RAM to 800mhz and 11-11-11-29.


By my calculation, this results in a slight net loss; operating faster, but taking more clock cycles to complete each task. All you've really done is make the memory work harder.



> overclocked my AMD phenom II x4 965 3.4ghz standard to 3.6ghz


You can only see this difference when using an artificial benchmark. You will never see it in everyday use.

I'ld be looking more at graphics. Still using the 5770? What have you done to it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your ram is most likely the cause here as gcavan has said your overclocking has done nothing but stress the memory it wont be the cpu as your overclock with that is pointless.

unless you are going to overclock properly I would suggest going back to stock.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Haha, Okay guys I am just a amateur messing around.

Not doing much with the 5770, I used MSI afterburned to get about 200mhz extra clock onto it but the temps and noise were huge, so i reverted. 

I'll revert the RAM clocks but not the voltage of it, as i was experiencing BSODs. (It is now up to 1.55)

And I'll put the CPU back to stock.


----------

